# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Athos Labrador sable de 10 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Athos
*Type:* Labrador
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 15 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 Athos, Labrador sable né le 07 Octobre 2007.
Au refuge depuis plus d'un an.
Athos est un Chien ayant besoin de maitres fermes. On doit poser les limites tout de suite avec Athos.
Pour foyer sans enfants.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03 83 43 01 48*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Eric 92

Bonjour pouvez vous précisez pourquoi le maître doit mettre les limites ?
merci

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos a un très fort caractère, si ses nouveaux maitres ne posent pas directement les limites Athos lui, n'hésitera pas à s'imposer et pourra alors faire vivre un enfer a sa famille. A la moindre "faiblesse", Athos en profite, il peut se montrer dissuasif pour obtenir ce qu'il veut (rester sur le canapé par exemple).
Il n'aime pas qu'on le sollicite si il n'en a pas envie.
Mais, avec douceur et fermeté, Athos peut se montrer super sympa. Si il sait que la personne en face de lui ne lui cédera rien et que celle ci n'a absolument pas peur de ses grognements, alors Athos se montre agréable a vivre et tout à fait gérable. 
Après, c'est un Chien assez indépendant. Il aime bien qu'on le caresse, mais les longues séances de papouille c'est pas spécialement son truc.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## vivibichon

toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## vivibichon

toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

Quelles sont ses ententes chiens/chats ?
Possibilité d'avoir une autre photo où on le verrait en entier ?

Voici le FB à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Pas de soucis la prochaine fois que je me rends au refuge j'essaie de prendre des nouvelles photos d'Athos ! A moins que vivibichon en ai ? 

Athos ne tolère ni les autres Chiens ni les Chats ni les enfants ...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

Possibilité d'avoir une autre photo où on le verrait en entier SVP ?
Je me permets de reposer ma question.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Il y a celle ci du site internet

----------


## Vegane7



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour ATHOS !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours là

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien pour ce pauvre Athos ?...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Non Athos est toujours au refuge.
Il faut dire que les gens qui cherchent un Labrador veulent généralement un Chien de famille adorable avec tout le monde. Malheureusement, Athos n'est pas ce genre de Labrador, il aime les personnes qui s’occupent de lui mais aime aussi son indépendance et sa tranquillité.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## aurore27

Pourquoi est-il incompatible avec les enfants ? Il ne pourrait pas convenir à une famille avec des adolescents ?

----------


## Vegane7

Il faudrait changer le titre : Athos aura 10 ans dans 2 mois

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> Il faudrait changer le titre : Athos aura 10 ans dans 2 mois


Comme le temps passe ... Je change le titre de ce pas.

Athos est déjà pas facile avec les adultes donc avec les enfants ... Et c'est surtout un Chien qui aspire au calme, la vie de famille c'est vraiment pas son truc. L'idéal pour lui serait une personne seule, mais si un couple se propose le refuge ne s'y opposera pas.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour ATHOS !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci pour lui !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## Monkey

Il est fort possible que Athos fasse de la garde de ressource (c'est génétique), cela se gère très bien avec des exercices adaptés qui pourront être indiqués par un éducateur canin dans le positif  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui tout à fait !  :: 
Mais le grand soucis c'est que dans la majorité des cas, les personnes souhaitant adopter un Labrador recherchent un véritable Chien de famille, un Chien "bonne pâte" et facile à vivre ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas d'Athos.

----------


## Monkey

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Myrtille  :Smile: 

Si cela peut aider les gens, en quelques mots, la garde de ressource est génétique (le chien ne le fait pas exprès et c'est encore moins un signe de "dominance" ou je ne sais quoi que l'on entend souvent). C'est le fait d'avoir peur de perdre un objet, congénère, humain, emplacement... donc le chien se met à défendre cela (une gamelle, une balle, un humain si on s'approche, un canapé etc...). Il ne faut surtout pas fâcher le chien quand cela arrive (cela empire). Il y a en revanche plein d'astuces et de jeux à faire. Multiplier les jouets, proposer des alternatives, faire du troc, proposer des activités masticatoore, mentales et physiques  etc... Des fleurs de bach peuvent également aider. Cela ne part jamais car c'est génétique. Voilà en court résumé ^^
Pour vivre avec deux chiens qui font de la garde dont une à plus haut niveau ça se vit très bien ^^

PS : J'invite également à lire "les signaux d'apaisement de Turid Rugaas" un livre simple court et inévitable pour mieux communiquer avec les chiens ;-)

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Athos

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Athos est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Athos.

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour ATHOS !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up  !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Athos

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

ATHOS a-t-il trouvé sa famille ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles d'ATHOS ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge ATHOS ?

----------


## doriant



----------


## France34

UP pour ATHOS !

----------

